# Yamaha Ricky



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey guys , found this video , wish I knew Japanese , but he is showing of some really interesting models 
Never knew Suzuki(they look awesome!) and Subaru made snowblowers  He also shows of Ricky 
I came across a Ricky for sale a couple of weeks back , it was renamed YS-NX for the Nordic marked,
however I think it would be a stugle getting any sort of parts for these machines.

Anyway , here's the video...


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing octane. 
The Japanese domestic market machines are interesting, to say the least.
edit:
The Yahoo auctions website seems to be popular in Japan.
Here is an attempt at linkage to their snow machine listings. I typically sort to show 100 listings per page and then sort by price from high to low.
https://auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

OMG that yahoo site is a candy shop!


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow some interesting machines on that site... I didn't know Subaru sold a snowblower...


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*kult*



octane said:


> Hey guys , found this video , wish I knew Japanese , but he is showing of some really interesting models
> Never knew Suzuki(they look awesome!) and Subaru made snowblowers  He also shows of Ricky
> I came across a Ricky for sale a couple of weeks back , it was renamed YS-NX for the Nordic marked,
> however I think it would be a stugle getting any sort of parts for these machines.
> ...



Thanks for sharing, Suzuki and Subaru:surprise:

Dag


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Interesting that the labeling on those machines are English. For English market? Haven’t seen them for sale before. Love the Yahoo auction site. Have to run that through Google translate later.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like Kubota made the Subaru also. Bodies, engines, and gear boxes were the same.


Kind of interesting how the engineers go the extra mile to hide the engines.


----------

